# Heading 6-8 miles in on an elk hunt what do I need?



## ancy (Aug 15, 2012)

First time doing this (not elk hunting) and want to hear from people that got in and then thought oh chit I forgot ????? We have horses for our gear but have to lead them in. Once we get in we take them out on day hunts farther in. This will be one of they best hunts I get this year and really can't wait for the end of the month to get here.


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 15, 2012)

A couple air pillows


----------



## ancy (Aug 15, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> A couple air pillows



Bringing in a full pool float with pillow!


----------



## Boydt8 (Aug 16, 2012)

*What to bring*

Cool! Sound like you'll be hearing bull elks bugling.
Bring camera, GPS, Flash light( I prefer the head lamp LED).
Are you going as a guest or guiding???


----------



## ancy (Aug 16, 2012)

Boydt8 said:


> Cool! Sound like you'll be hearing bull elks bugling.
> Bring camera, GPS, Flash light( I prefer the head lamp LED).
> Are you going as a guest or guiding???



Got all that and thanks. I will be a guest with a few locals and my future X-BIL:msp_scared:


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 16, 2012)

How did I forget - couple extra cans of Copenhagen


----------



## ancy (Aug 16, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> How did I forget - couple extra cans of Copenhagen



Not for me! Was wondering if I could get dehydrated beer?


----------



## ancy (Aug 22, 2012)

*Man my list is growing and the 31st is near!*

I guess the horse can only carry so much!


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 22, 2012)

Every thing your taking coming in on the horse your riding?

Or you using a pack horse for your effects?


----------



## ancy (Aug 22, 2012)

ShoerFast said:


> Every thong your taking coming in on the horse your riding?
> 
> Or you using a pack horse for your effects?



I don't think I will be wearing any thongs in:msp_w00t:!! We are leading our horses in and out with our gear and using them for the hunt once we are there.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 22, 2012)

Most way over pack for hunting.

I have worked do more then one outfitter that allowed hunters just 65# or so on the pack-in. Other then what was on the hunters own horse.

Good chance your going to be limited. 

Sort of a key is finding out what every one else is bringing in. How many alarm clocks do you need when most wrist watches have an alarm. Same goes for lanterns, when every one should have an led head-lamp and a spare. 

Allow some emergency provisions, I carry sutures just to make sure I don't need them. Worked every time but once so far!

Determine the difference between 'want' and 'need' . 
Once you have 'just' what you need, there might be a place for a few pounds of things you need.
.
Then toss in an extra roll of parachute card and a small length of polar-flese


----------



## Genius. (Aug 23, 2012)

Ha... Didn't see this thread when I started my thread in the OT section.

What pack do you find works best for you Shoer?


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 23, 2012)

dont forget sumthin nice for the horses keep em on side and happy


----------



## saw dog (Aug 23, 2012)

Don,t forget your gun and ammo, they are a must.


----------



## ancy (Aug 23, 2012)

saw dog said:


> Don,t forget your gun and ammo, they are a must.



You mean bow and arrow!


----------



## ancy (Aug 23, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Ha... Didn't see this thread when I started my thread in the OT section.
> 
> What pack do you find works best for you Shoer?



Post your link. Where you heading?


----------



## Genius. (Aug 23, 2012)

ancy said:


> Post your link. Where you heading?



http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/206293.htm#post3800360


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 23, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Ha... Didn't see this thread when I started my thread in the OT section.
> 
> What pack do you find works best for you Shoer?



My day-pack is a Badlands 2800 with a 3L water-bladder.

Customized a little with an off-brand multi-pack and knife sheath incorporated into the cumberbun. .

Having gone through a lot of so-so packs, the 2800 shoulder-strap holds the pack at my left knee when riding. Balancing my rifle at my right knee.

Afield, you will forget your wearing a Badlands pack!


----------



## Boydt8 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Must have*

Toilet paper, baby wipes!!!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 23, 2012)

I have done this now with my BIL several times. Ride the horse and mules for packing. I packed my items in plastic bags because of rain. Slept on the ground with a 1" pad under the sleeping bag. Used my change of clean clothes for a Pillow and eventually the dirty clothes for a Pillow. All food in bear proof approved containers because we were up near Yellow stone park. Out for 4 days came back on the 5th. Lost my canteen going in, the leather strap broke when it was on the mule I did not see it. We also camped by a river and fished for one of our evening meals. We rode in about 10 miles and set up camp and then rode out everyday looking for elk. It was a fun trip, just the two of us. The day we came out it rained and lightning the whole way and got very cold. That was about 2 years ago, I am 62 now and planning on retiring and then I will have even more time to get out into the woods.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 23, 2012)

3000 FPS said:


> I have done this now with my BIL several times. Ride the horse and mules for packing. I packed my items in plastic bags because of rain. Slept on the ground with a 1" pad under the sleeping bag. Used my change of clean clothes for a Pillow and eventually the dirty clothes for a Pillow. All food in bear proof approved containers because we were up near Yellow stone park. Out for 4 days came back on the 5th. Lost my canteen going in, the leather strap broke when it was on the mule I did not see it. We also camped by a river and fished for one of our evening meals. We rode in about 10 miles and set up camp and then rode out everyday looking for elk. It was a fun trip, just the two of us. The day we came out it rained and lightning the whole way and got very cold. That was about 2 years ago, I am 62 now and planning on retiring and then I will have even more time to get out into the woods.





You paint a fantastic picture!

What memories!

Not sure at what age it happened, but somewhere along the way I figured it out that it was not all about the destination. But the things along the way!

Braking in a new pair of hunting boots, seemed a good day, cooler out.
Just doing a couple miles today, but something just froze me in my tracks!
Caught a whiff of fall air coming down the mountain, as it carried that pine smell with it!

Fairly simple moment, but sure took me back in that single moment the memories of all the time I ever caught that smell it seems!


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 23, 2012)

Boydt8 said:


> Toilet paper, baby wipes!!!



Welp, if we are going to remember sissy things like tp, not that this mountain man ever got caught using it (I look around real well) .

We might as well remember a mouse-trap?

Lost count of how many trips my $0.50 cent mouse trap saved that $10.00 roll (back-country price when it is forgotten) from have some smart alik mouse use it all up!

I have a theory.....

Some mouse watches some hunter tear off a some tp and wipes his butt, and just has to try it out for him self?

This just has to be fun for the mouse, cause once they start they can't seem to stop.

Hunted with a guy once that thought mice wanted the tp to line their nest, or some dumb theory like that?
Takes all kinds, and some get into the back-country!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 23, 2012)

ancy said:


> First time doing this (not elk hunting) and want to hear from people that got in and then thought oh chit I forgot ????? We have horses for our gear but have to lead them in. Once we get in we take them out on day hunts farther in. This will be one of they best hunts I get this year and really can't wait for the end of the month to get here.



I do not know if you have hunted on horse back alot. I only ride when out with the BIL he is the one with the horses and mules. I can tell you this my knees sure did hurt after the first 5 hours of riden, but only when I got off the horse and tried to walk. You will have a great time.


----------



## ancy (Aug 23, 2012)

3000 FPS said:


> I do not know if you have hunted on horse back alot. I only ride when out with the BIL he is the one with the horses and mules. I can tell you this my knees sure did hurt after the first 5 hours of riden, but only when I got off the horse and tried to walk. You will have a great time.



Never been on a horse that didn't take fuel! We are leading the horses in loaded with gear and we can ride them once we are at camp. Thought about going to ride one this weekend before I go, think it would help?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 23, 2012)

ancy said:


> Never been on a horse that didn't take fuel! We are leading the horses in loaded with gear and we can ride them once we are at camp. Thought about going to ride one this weekend before I go, think it would help?



It will help you become more comfortable around a horse and believe me they can sense when you are nervous and not calm. When walking around the back of a horse keep your hand on their rump so they know you are there and less likely to spook, other wise give them room.
As far as the knees go they loosen up once you have walked on them a bit.


----------



## ancy (Aug 23, 2012)

3000 FPS said:


> It will help you become more comfortable around a horse and believe me they can sense when you are nervous and not calm. When walking around the back of a horse keep your hand on their rump so they know you are there and less likely to spook, other wise give them room.
> As far as the knees go they loosen up once you have walked on them a bit.



I feel fine and been around horses penty just always chose my ATV. With an ATV it gets tired you just refuel it and you don't have to take care of it when your not using it, plus it doesn't chit all over!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 23, 2012)

ancy said:


> I feel fine and been around horses penty just always chose my ATV. With an ATV it gets tired you just refuel it and you don't have to take care of it when your not using it, plus it doesn't chit all over!



Well your good to go. Have a great trip and I think you will find that horses can go where your ATV cannot.


----------



## ancy (Aug 24, 2012)

3000 FPS said:


> Well your good to go. Have a great trip and I think you will find that horses can go where your ATV cannot.



Ya on the road in Iowa!! Can't wait and thanks for your help. We tried to get my FIL to go (newly retired 63 and a huge hunter) but doesn't have the drive to get into shape. Keep it in shape and enjoy this phase in your life....


----------



## ancy (Aug 24, 2012)

Boydt8 said:


> Toilet paper, baby wipes!!!



Just had a new born so they are everywhere! Man I will miss that baby though.


----------



## ancy (Aug 24, 2012)

*Optimistic but sitting here honing my knives!*


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 24, 2012)

ancy said:


> Ya on the road in Iowa!! Can't wait and thanks for your help. We tried to get my FIL to go (newly retired 63 and a huge hunter) but doesn't have the drive to get into shape. Keep it in shape and enjoy this phase in your life....



Man you are so right on this one. I work out 3 times a week just so I can go into the woods. 
The first time I went out with my BIL on an elk hunt on horse back it kicked my butt so bad I said never again. Now I stay in shape and what a difference. I am in better shape now at 62 then I was at 52.


----------

